# So what will you ACTUALLY do on christmas day?



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

Sit at home watch TV.

:blink: 

Internet-ing


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

sit at home and read


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

This really is not much of a christmas eh?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I will be at home with my family. 

I wish you all a MERRY CHRISTMAS, friends! 

Daniel


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Sleep, eat, play violin, and play with all of my new toys.  

Merry XMAS!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Well let's see...veg this morning...then clean for company...then make Christmas dinner...then visit with company...then clean up after company...then veg...

...oh yeah, might play with the kids toys inbetween if there's time! 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...my Christmas dinner turned out well! My guests were lovely and brought gifts! My kids are happily playing on their new computer (finally! One that actually works!)...except we need a better video card...

...my Liebenzeller rosin actually sounds MUCH better than the Hidersine Dark I've been using...

...a wonderful Christmas indeed!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Dec 26 2004, 10:13 AM
> *...my Liebenzeller rosin actually sounds MUCH better than the Hidersine Dark I've been using...
> [snapback]2952[/snapback]​*


YES! You got Leibenzeller? Way to go Nox! That is the best stuff. Only the best is good enough for us, right?  B)


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...but of course! And if I can't actually play worth beans...having the nice accessories makes me feel better by at least looking the part...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Me too!  We are AWESOME. I am also getting a jet black ?nigma Musafia Case. Ever seen one? Take a look.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Whoa. James and Daniel, maybe you should write an auto-resize script that makes all images like the one above fit.  B)


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Heh...looks the Ferrari of the case world!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! 2005!!!!


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

WHAT HE SAID!!!!!

1. Practice piano like hell
2. Do not practice violin (my neck actually healed a bit)
3. Help my brother move
4. And now I have two days to do a weeks worth of work.


----------

